# Daytona - Port Orange IntraCoastal - lot of Trout, Flounder, Blues, and more



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Fish are in the intracoastal right now in the Port Orange and South Daytona area. Too bad live bait has been hard to come by lately with the great shrimp shortage of 2006 under way. Nonetheless.....

These were caught on outgoing tide using little shrimp that we cast netted:



















Later that evening, these were caught on incoming tide using Gulp! shrimp and Storm swimbaits:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nice pictures*

That is one skinny bluefish the trout look nice.....No bait fish. They are all over the place at the port cav...I caught some real nice pigfish and sand perch. And we alway have pinfish, but the mullets are in there too. I wonder why you guys dont have any....Are you just trying to castnet all you bait??? I do it but with bait balls first..and then i have a miro setup that i use to catch all my baitfish...Oh i look up that Float that you lost at sanford. Damn man $125 for a watch with a fishfinder??? LOL...i am just glad you got it back...I show it to my gf and she just walk off laughing.....Damn her  anyway keep us posted...and go back to catching those Snook, that all i want to know about...LOL...if you keep showing picture of big snook i will be there...Keep posting those great pictures


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Castnetted about 5 dozen shrimp tonight in about 20 minutes. Took it to the flat bridge and I got 1 snook, 1 mango, 5 trout, and over 20 ladyfish. Ill post pics tomorrow when I pull them off the phone. Snook was a dink about 18 to 20 inches. My buddy Blake got a 15 inch Pompano, 1 trout, and a bunch of ladyfish. 

Here was the funnest part: Today there were thousands of sandfleas on the beach in front of my house. Loaded up on them for sheepshead season. Pomps were everywhere eating them but all I had was a bucket and no poles. I did castnet about 40 baby pomps trying to get mud minnows. They are definitely around right now.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn it*

I wish i live so close to the saltwater It sucks living here in Orlando and hearing your reports But hey at least i can live thru your post and pictures And can't go anywhere on weekends the port as gotten pretty hard on shore fisherman...I guess i am going to have and make a few trips up your way....at least you are closer then tampa...Keep that line wet........


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

KZ, is that the causeway by sunglow? I think the name of the road is Dunlawton/421.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Zach......nice fish.


----------

